# Want to overclock, no idea how...



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey, i wanna oc my system(mainly just the cpu) to get more out of it
75,45
Specs:

CPU: Intel I7 950 currenly at 3,07GHz
RAM: Corsair XMS3 DDR3 10GB 1600MHz 1,65V CL9-9-9-24
Graffix card: EVGA GTX 470 1280MB
Mobo: Asus Rampage III Formula X58
PSU: Corsair HX 850W
OS: Windows 7 Pro 64bit
running on 2 corsair Force 60GB in raid 0 (111GB total) and storage on WD caviar black 1TB
Corsair H70 CPU cooler
This is packed in to a Cooler Master Storm Scout w/ 1x120mm intake front bot, 1x120mm intake side bot, 2x120mm out top back(one got the H70 on it).
Screens: 1x24" + 1x19" if it matters.

Temps: (using speedfan)
GTX 470: 75C when gaming (about 70C idle)
CPU:45-50Cwhen gaming (35-40C idle)
Case temp: 21-23C (when room temp is 20-24C)
Between ram's: 46C


Hope someone can help :grin:


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

bump.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Start here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html
Is the i7 950 unable to keep up with what you need it to do or do you just want to OC?
Note that OC'ing voids warranties.


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

Have read it.
Just want to overclock to try something new and to see what i can get out of it
+ getting stuff done quicker is always good 

Basicly i just dont know where to begin and what numbers to change to do this.

Ive tried some OC software in windows, but got bluescreen.
From what i understand this may be due to undervoltage or that the other numbers dont match?
Got no readings from this like temp or clock speed.

All ive done in the bios is clock the memory speed to its rated speed and voltage (was underclocked by default).

The CPU temps are with push/pull config on the H70, and with resistors to slow the fans + an NZXT fan controller slowing them even more.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

All OC'ing should be done through the Bios. 3rd party OC apps, as you have discovered, usually just cause problems.


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

So....
Where to begin ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you read the link I posted and the links included within?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes, but there where no real guides for the i7.
Or can i follow the one for C2D ?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

its basically the same.


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok, i will try soon and will report how it goes if i remember


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

read my guide in the overclocking section on how to overclock a core 2 duo or quad.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

have you tried palying with the turbo EV software that comes with the motherboard ; experiment with the auto mode and then the manual mode it will give you some insightful details and info from which to use when you head for the bios options


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you can also enter the bios and use the auto overclocking settings (good / better performance / turbo performance) set yours top better and try your system running OCCT for an hour as you monitor temps from within OCCT if you see temps above 75C abort testing

if you can pass OCCT without any crashes or bad temps then proceed to try Turbo setting

this is the way I suggest overclcoking with the newer intel cpu's most because these systems are so fast overclocking doesnt really offer any advantage any more

back in the days of the core 2D's it was possible to max out a dual core with some demanding games; so it was a boon to overclock with those and get more cpu speed and more performance

but the i-5's and i-7's arent so easy to max what they have 

when I first got my i-5 760 I was all pumped to increase from it stock 2.8ghz cpu speed to overclcocking my way to 4.0ghz .........but I saw ZERO real world benefit  unlike my core 2D E8600 which I could tell when it was not overclocked!

so now I settle for constantly running in turbo performance mode from within the bios just for the hellva it! it runs at 3.6ghz when the cores are busy ...... not that its an improvement over the 2.8ghz stock setting; on this system I cant tell any more when its stock speed or turbo 

enjoy


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

Think it was the turbo evo softwre i tried, got bluescreen.
You think i will reach 4.0GHz ? If so, how will i notice the difference? If there are any noticable difference.
Shall i try some test program to get a cpu score or is the windows test good enough?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what is the make and model numbers of your ram sticks (use cpu-z)

windows test is worthless for anything

I am not an advocate of benchmark scores; such scores have no relationship to real world computer usuage


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

Corsair XMS 3 Number: CMX6GX3M3A1600C9 and CMX4GX3M2A1600C9


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

As linderman has stated newer CPUs can overclock well and the turbo settings is usually the best way to go about it and he has also correctly stated that it really doesn't make much gain these days to go past the turbo setting as the processors are already really fast.

But just so you know if you were to manually overclock you would get 4GHz no problem but with the 3.6 or whatever turbo gives you a .4GHz increase would not make any difference.


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

By running prime95 with fans at full speed for a little while i hit 65-66C (speedfan)and seems stable. And 0,5 sec after i stop the test it drops 15C to 50C, is this bad software?
42-44C when not running tests.

This is with setting 2 of 3 in the bios. (1.Auto 2.Hard or something 3. Extreme)
The AI thing in bios is at auto.
CPU-Z says 3,37GHz


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do not use speedfan for temps. Speedfan has not been accurate since the core 2 duos came out.

for temp monitoring on an intel system use CPUID Hardware monitor or Real Temp.

When you run prime95 to ensure maximum stability you must run it for several hours 6+ is the standard however some people run it for 24.


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

Thought id throw in som pics of the bios settings.

Thats the setting(I7-975-3,3GHz) i used in the post over.








AI Overclock tuner settings(mine was at auto)








Voltages


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

On the asus boards the cpu level up should be ok for being set to crazy but I notice it is showing the voltages in yellow.

When you use the auto overclocking green means the voltages and everything look ok, yellow means be cautious and red means your in the dangerzone.

When you set anything to crazy anything else that can also be set to crazy should be.


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

At stock speed when testing i get close to same results.
Power up mode or step up or what its called gets the cpu up to 3,2GHz.
Temps with fans at LOW speed got to 68C in 5 minutes(using realtemp).
RealTemp droped from 68C to 40 in under 3 sec as speedfan did.
Im stopping the tests scince the guide posted recently said not to go over 60C, But scince i get this at stock speeds too, i gues that its not that dangerous? Or?

Room temp is at 25C


Only the RAM voltage is yellow wich is what i set it to as thats the ram sticks says it rated for.
It was underclocked by default.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

with I7s your safe temp is 70-75 degrees c.

core 2 duos and quads are 60.


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

If im gonna set up the temps i think i will have to get new fans on the H70, those that came along is making way to much noise as to what it gives in airflow for my taste.

Note the voltage talk i added above.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should be fine with those voltages then.

The only way you will be sure is with stress testing.


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

Scince its automaticly tuned up to 3,2GHz i dont think i will sacrifice the silence for higher speeds atm


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

65C while stress testing is not a bad temp at all; I would not abort testing until you hit 76C or above (use either real temp or core temp to monitor temps)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

fans only run at full throttle under extreme load (hence stress test)


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

I got the fans connected to a fan controller, max speed is unbearable


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ahhh then it would be wise to stay put around 3.2ghz and live happily ever after


----------

